# Dragon's Den / Shark Tank



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone here watch this show? It started out as Dragon's Den in Canada and is now copied as Shark Tank in the USA. There is also a Dragon's Den UK version. Start-up entrepreneurs make a pitch to a group of millionaire businessmen for investment funds and marketing, distributing and business mentorship.

This is a two-part thread.

1. Tonight's repeat episode had a segment on a 3D sawhorse bracket. Watch the clip here: Dragon's Den, Season 6, Episode 20 - 3D sawhorse bracket.

I found this so innovative, I wanted to share it with the CT members and get your thoughts on this product. I could see every builder buying this.

2. Have any of you ever come up with a viable invention or product? Are you just at the idea stage, beta-testing stage or actually marketing and selling your innovation? Would you be willing to share your idea, or is it top secret and we will just have to wait till the patented product is available for exclusive purchase? 

I am amazed by some of the great ideas that people come up with. Some of the participants are geniuses, in my eyes; others are laughable. I particularly liked the sawhorse bracket segment because the inventor is an 82 year old man and I thought he had a great idea. I'm glad he is getting the opportunity to see his 20+ year long effort finally come to fruition.

P.S. - I noticed that a subsequent posting was removed and I believe it was because it inadvertently crossed the line with respect to advertising. So if someone is going to share their invention or product idea here, please keep in mind to not give a direct marketing link or try to sell your product. (Mods: Hopefully I have worded this correctly. If not, please edit. I figured it would be best to add this warning, so then you will have less work re monitoring this thread.)


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

What a great product!

Love the show, it's interesting to see the different ideas and personalities pitched.

Kevin' the best, what an a$$!


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Not Available...*

The video regarding the saw horse is "currently unavailable..."

:sad:


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

RenaissanceR said:


> The video regarding the saw horse is "currently unavailable..."
> 
> :sad:


That's odd. I just checked and it is working for me.

Hmmm.... I am wondering if they blocked it from the US viewership for the time being until the patent issue gets resolved. From the show, the plan was to re-patent the sawhorse bracket (original Canadian patent had expired) and then to go sell it in the US marketplace via Home Depot which hadn't been done before. The inventor had Black & Decker license it in Canada and they had sold 130,000 units way back when. 

Anyway, for those who can see it, I am sure they will agree it is a great idea for making a handy sawhorse that easily adapts to any unlevel surface or for any purpose. Keep an eye out for it and you soon might be able to find it in your local HD.


----------



## Stewy (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a set of the saw horse brackets from the last patent.
I have them set up on a 10' work platform/ miter saw stand. 
Works well, they have got to be 25 years old.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Can anyone post a pick of those suckers?:cowboy::cowboy:


----------



## jmplogin (Nov 3, 2011)

Let me try this again, yes I do have an invention (not sure it's viable) that I would like to share regarding your question. I used to lay a lot of tile and couldn't stand the pain in the back of my knees. I came up with a solution and patented it (no easy task) strapless kneepads. I don't have a product but have been testing homemade prototypes, hopefully I'll get them to market someday as I think they would be a very good improvement to the strapped kneepads on the market. Just my input.


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

jmplogin said:


> Let me try this again, yes I do have an invention (not sure it's viable) that I would like to share regarding your question. I used to lay a lot of tile and couldn't stand the pain in the back of my knees. I came up with a solution and patented it (no easy task) strapless kneepads. I don't have a product but have been testing homemade prototypes, hopefully I'll get them to market someday as I think they would be a very good improvement to the strapped kneepads on the market. Just my input.


I wish you good luck in your venture.  Perhaps you should try out for the show.

I find that the people who do the actual work come up with the best ideas to improve their work tasks. A think tank inventor doesn't have the background experience to recognize what needs to be improved. It takes a tile worker to invent a better kneepad.


----------



## Bluudog (Feb 11, 2010)

The USA may be able to watch it on Youtube although it is in two parts. End of Part 2 and start of Part 3.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1d2_il6AlA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxiiMVW99u4


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> Can anyone post a pick of those suckers?:cowboy::cowboy:


http://www.cowichannewsleader.com/news/143822226.html

I found this write-up in the local paper where the inventor lives. It might be difficult to see depending on the display size of the accompanying photo on your monitor, but you can get an idea of the various applications from the drawings on the box.



P.S. - Here is another news article from the same paper. There is a photo from the show which shows the sawhorse can be customized for any uneven surface such as stairs.

http://www.cowichannewsleader.com/news/141306673.html

.


----------



## HomeProConsult (Sep 12, 2012)

jmplogin said:


> Let me try this again, yes I do have an invention (not sure it's viable) that I would like to share regarding your question. I used to lay a lot of tile and couldn't stand the pain in the back of my knees. I came up with a solution and patented it (no easy task) strapless kneepads. I don't have a product but have been testing homemade prototypes, hopefully I'll get them to market someday as I think they would be a very good improvement to the strapped kneepads on the market. Just my input.



I think you have a good idea. Here is another similar product already in the marketplace. http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/product/strapless-knee-pads-wurk-pads-96547.aspx?src=T12WPSHP1


----------



## christoff (Jul 16, 2009)

Stewy said:


> I have a set of the saw horse brackets from the last patent.
> I have them set up on a 10' work platform/ miter saw stand.
> Works well, they have got to be 25 years old.


i also have a set and use them as a work platform,great for getting close to the work surface(wall or window) without stretching on a ladder


----------



## jmplogin (Nov 3, 2011)

HomeProConsult said:


> I think you have a good idea. Here is another similar product already in the marketplace. http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/product/strapless-knee-pads-wurk-pads-96547.aspx?src=T12WPSHP1


Yes, it solves the same problem. That product was just coming to market when I got my patent. I like it but think it has some short comings as it pulls the pant leg tight to clip the pads on. I actually had a vendor teed up to make my kneepad but the original design was too costly, working on a redesign now.


----------

